# Unverwüstliches Leder



## Jams (16. September 2007)

hi, wollt mal fragen wo ihr so unverwüstliches leder farmt?
ich find absolut nix, wo das gut droppt...
danke im vorraus


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (17. September 2007)

Ich hoffe mal (da du keine Angabe deines Levels gemacht hast) das du schon Level 50 bist. Wenn ja, ab in den Teufelswald Wölfe und Bären umhauen.


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2007)

brennende steppe
drachkins, wölfe und die komischen skorpione


----------



## Pomela (25. September 2007)

siehe auch http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?seite=pp&am...d=143&sid=3


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

auf der start seite von buffed gibt es oben son schönes such feld da kann man sowas eingeben und er sagt dir wälche gegner das droppen wo du das kürschner kannst etc...


----------



## Hikeeper (4. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe "Unverwüstliches Leder" immer in Winterquell bei den Weissen Yetis gefarmt.


----------



## Masuray (11. Oktober 2007)

Also ich empfehle dir das Addon Mobmap das sagt dir wo du bestimmte lederarten etc droopen kannst mit ner droopwarscheinlichkeit wer das wo am besten droopt


----------



## Dalmus (11. Oktober 2007)

Hikeeper schrieb:


> Also ich habe "Unverwüstliches Leder" immer in Winterquell bei den Weissen Yetis gefarmt.


/absolutely signed.
Mein Jäger war Kürschner und Bergbauer, da war die Yetihöhle ideal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FairplayZ (21. Juni 2008)

Am betsen Winterquell da gibs ne Höhle in der nähe der Ewigen Warte wo du Yetis haun kannst da droppt das nett.


----------

